# Shop Clock / Happy Meter



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

In my father's day, soldiers and sailors came back from their expeditions with "war prizes" (German Lugers, Japanese Katana, battle flags, etc…) But aside from catching the clap in Subic Bay (for the record, I've never been there), modern day sailors have few such opportinities. So when I traveled to Moscow, I couldn't resist buying a few mil. surp. items at an open air bizarre, to serve as my cold war mementos.

Now this bone-fide Russian submarine clock graces the wall of my basement shop.










Bonus features…. it keeps excellent time & goes ~4 days on a wind.

So now I call it my happy meter…. I wind it first thing when I'm in the shop and make it my mission in life to not let it time out. If the clock's ticking… it means that I'm getting shop time ….. and smilin'

Any body else have nostalgic treasures adorning their shop walls? Have some fun and show them off here.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I joined the Navy to see the world. 4 years and I never made it overseas. I didn't even get the clap. I'll have to dig through my stuff and pull out a sign my day had in his garage/shop.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I can relate Jack… I was stuck in the shipyard for most of my first sea tour and hated it. Got to do a few neat things… but not much. Now the guy I releaved… he had the dream tour and did everything I hoped to do…
Wasn't in the cards for me though.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

On my last deployment to Iraq the security was that no one ever left base. Some heavily scrutinized vendor came once a month and sold crappy bootlegged DVDs, cheap Pakistani rugs, pocket knives and trinkets.

However, during my first deployment (GW 1) I did have an American flag flown over Bagdad during the invasion in a U2 at a "classified" altitude.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*an American flag flown over Bagdad during the invasion in a U2*

I'd trade that for the "flag flown over the whitehouse" they sent my parents any day.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

BTW the clock is cool. Good choice and I hope it keeps running for years to come.

In my shop I did finally hang up my collection of license plates that we acquire through the years. That is the only memorabilia thus far.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Great clock…I was fortunate enough to go to Russia ( Murmansk ) on my last deployment….I'll trade you a battle jack off a Russian cruiser for the clock ! BTW I never caught the clap in PI, but damn I got drunk!


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

It's a huge trap built in the 40s by my uncles. They came up with the big idea to trap deer ! It's about 4 ft. end to end and the trip plate is about 12" dia. One uncle set it in a deer trail, said he laid awake all night thinking about a man getting caught. The only time they ever tried it. When people ask me about it, it's my burgler alarm.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*battle jack off a Russian cruiser*

Dude you rock! You got to post a pic of that bad boy…. I picked up a couple deployment pins at the bizzare …. but I would love to have a real battle jack… does it have St. Andrews cross on it? (light blue field with white 'X')...

I do have a mini of the old U.S. Navy Jack on the shop wall above my desk…


----------

